# Fairmont Resorts



## Darlene (Jan 31, 2009)

I looked at these a while back for exchanging, and I just can't remember which one seemed the best.  Do they all have air conditioning?  Which would you pick for a summer exchange?  Which one(s) are convenient to the large outdoor pool, and rec center?
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## Garry (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you looking for British Columbia or Montana?


----------



## Garry (Jan 31, 2009)

Garry said:


> Are you looking for British Columbia or Montana?


Oops - how dumb can one be?   This is under the Canada board - sorry!


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe there are now 4 properties in Fairmont.  From oldest to newest you have mountainside, riverside, hillside and riverview(I think).  Hillside is by far the closest to the outdoor pool area.  I don't believe any of the first three developments have air conditioning but the newest might.  You likely wouldn't really ned it in mountainside as you are tucked in the trees, but I know my friends who own hillside complain about the heat and get extra fans.  I have only seen mountainside and hillside.  ALthough hillside is much newer and fancier I tend to like mountainside better.  Hillside there are so many of them and they look like large apartment buildings.  Mountainside is like toqwnhouses tucked in the trees.  WHen my friends bought I found them a 2 bedroom lock off at riverside.  Apparently someone really didn't like these ones but I haven't seen them yet.  If you really want large and fancy buy marble canyon.  That is just up the road closest to mountainside.  They were gorgeous but expensive.  I have never managed to find anything at these properties in a prime week (I'm a teacher) at a price that I can justify.  If you want to know what my friends paid about a year ago pm me and I'll tell you.

Joan


----------



## Aussie girl (Jan 31, 2009)

Hillside now have air conditioning.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Aussie girl!  
I am just looking to exchange, not buy.  I'm still not sure if I like the area.  It seems like it's great if you golf, but really remote for anything else.
Darlene


----------



## Garry (Feb 1, 2009)

Fairmont is a great area if you are in to outdoor activities.  In the summer, there is hiking, biking, fishing, water sports, golfing, white water rafting, etc.  It's a fantastic area for sightseeing as well.  Banff is less than 2 hours away and the drive across from Radion to Banff is one of the most scenic drives you could ever do.  There is wildlife all over as well (deer, moose, eagles, +)

Fairmont is not so good if you are more in to shopping and fancy restaurants.  Summer is peak time, particularly once the Calgary Stampede ends right through to Labour Day.  THe units at Riverside, Hillside and Riverview are quite fancy, lots of brass and glass, and Hillside and Riverview are air conditioned.  The Mountainside units are not as fancy, but they are large, roomy and have everything you need for a great vacation, plus a fantastic location on the mountain.  

Send me a PM with any questions you might have.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 2, 2009)

My husband really wanted to go back to Banff.  There's just not much availabilty there.  We love hiking, and outdoor stuff.  I just can't decide because this looks far from the parks, but you say there is great hiking nearby.  
Darlene


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2009)

> My husband really wanted to go back to Banff. There's just not much availabilty there. We love hiking, and outdoor stuff. I just can't decide because this looks far from the parks, but you say there is great hiking nearby.
> Darlene



If Banff/Canmore isn't available, then Fairmont is a great choice, as lots of hiking, rafting, and general outdoor activities are available with natural beauty in abundance. And of course the hot springs are right there. If you are going for hiking etc and don't want to go to the town of banff or do brunch at lake louise, then Fairmont is probably just as good. 

One disadvantage of Fairmont is its a much longer drive from Calgary (where the closest big international airport is) than Banff. However, since you're in Salt Lake City, you could take the direct SLC-Canadian Rockies International Airport flights on Delta (operates Wed, Sat, Sun) which is about an hour from Fairmont.

Another neat place you could check out in the area is Panorama.

Best regards,

Michael


----------



## RIMike (Feb 2, 2009)

Darlene said:


> I looked at these a while back for exchanging, and I just can't remember which one seemed the best.  Do they all have air conditioning?  Which would you pick for a summer exchange?  Which one(s) are convenient to the large outdoor pool, and rec center?
> Thanks,
> Darlene



I spent a wonderful week at Fairmont Mountainside Villas last August.  I can not remember if we had AC or not....seems like we did...but I know we did not need it much.  The location is great for hiking and other activities.  While it is not very close to Banff, it is close to Kootenay National Park and Golden, BC, and Yoho National Park. All of these have outstanding sights.  We especially enjoyed a day at the Kicking Horse Ranch in Golden.  Make sure you eat brunch on top of the mountain.

In Yoho, there are several great hikes to water falls.  And in Kootenay, the park where we spotted the MOST wildlife, including a wolf, bear, moose, big horn sheep, deer etc.  we both white water rafted (easy river) and hiked several trails, the best of which was the Stanley Glacier Trail.

WE also really enjoyed the Hot Springs at Lussier State Park (natural) and the AquaPark in Radium.  Also, because you are on the BC side of the mountains, you have the opportunity to drive over to Glacier and Mt Revelstoke National Parks, which are wonderful and VERY different than the others in the Canadian Rockies.  Especially go see the Meadows in the Sky at Mt Revelstoke...outstanding.

I enjoyed my stay at the Fairmont Mountainside Villas very much.  The only draw back was that it had one and a half baths...and not two.  This made for a little more challenging experience for the five in our party.

The Fairmont Hillside and Fairmont Riverside are newer.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess they do have aircon now.  I think I remember seeing units out of the windows at Hillside this summer.  They must have had lots of complaints.  Sorry it has been a few years since I've bee in Hillside.

JOan


----------



## RandRseeker (Feb 6, 2009)

*Fairmont*

Hi Darlene,
The Hillside and Riverside buildings are close to the outdoor pool and rec center.  Mountainside is across the highway, but close to the Fairmont Hot Springs pools, which are said to be natural mineral pools.  Riverview is a ways away, not walking distance to much of anything.
There is definitely lots of golfing in the area, but also lots of hiking, rafting, and several good lakes with nice beaches within about 1/2 hours drive.  Kootenay National Park is only a half hour's drive with tons of hiking trails.  
Another bonus is now Delta has direct flights from SLC to Cranbrook, which is only an hour from Fairmont.
It's a beautiful valley, especially in the summer.  Invermere has some great quality restaurants, and there is shopping in Cranbrook
Sue


----------



## foxsandy (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you checked out Marble Canyon. They have A/c .there is lots of different sizes to pick from.1 bedroom to 5 bedrooms. Hot pools are just a short hike up the hill beside the creek.Or 5 minute drive.


----------

